# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Juvenile tomato frog stopped eating

## Emily

One of my juvenile tomato frogs stopped eating. Nothing has really changed. I have 2 1.5 inch juvenile tomato frogs in a 10-gallon aquarium, housed on coco-earth, depth about 1 1/2 inches. They eat small crickets and have readily eaten all they can catch until a few days ago. One is still eating well. The other one just stays mostly buried in the coconut fiber and shows no interest in the crickets. I've had these two for 3 months and they were about 3/4" when I first got them. They've always eaten everything I've given them and have been eager eaters.

Substrate is changed about every 10 - 14 days, spot cleaning daily. They have a water bowl they generally do not use -- it is emptied and refilled daily with dechlorinated water. There are also fake plants as well as a half-log and a cork hide to hide under.

Humidity is around 80%, temp around 80 daytime, falls to around 75 - 78 at night.

The one not eating doesn't seem to be getting thin, but I don't know what could be causing this. Any ideas / advice on this would be appreciated.

----------


## sajane

any idea on gender of both? I noticed on my whites frogs that at a certain point and continues now, the female eats much more and is bigger and more active then the 2 boys.

----------


## Emily

> any idea on gender of both? I noticed on my whites frogs that at a certain point and continues now, the female eats much more and is bigger and more active then the 2 boys.


No, I don't know what gender they are. They are more of a darker orange than my adult male. The one that has stopped eating is a bit smaller and a bit darker. Females are said to be a darker orange (as well as bigger), but these still have growing to do.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> No, I don't know what gender they are. They are more of a darker orange than my adult male. The one that has stopped eating is a bit smaller and a bit darker. Females are said to be a darker orange (as well as bigger), but these still have growing to do.


How long ago did you change the substrate and clean the enclosure? What is the substrate moisture level? Is there any driftwood or moss?

Could be that the frog ate something within the substrate that may have put off eating like a large fiber while chasing crickets.I believe it makes their tummy a little upset and you may want to give the little one a honey/pedialyte bath. This will also give you a chance to give the frog a good looking over.

I don't have Tomato Frogs, but my Pacmans seem to do this when they have something that they need to poop out. Especially if its one of those fibers.

----------


## Emily

> How long ago did you change the substrate and clean the enclosure? What is the substrate moisture level? Is there any driftwood or moss?
> 
> Could be that the frog ate something within the substrate that may have put off eating like a large fiber while chasing crickets.I believe it makes their tummy a little upset and you may want to give the little one a honey/pedialyte bath. This will also give you a chance to give the frog a good looking over.
> 
> I don't have Tomato Frogs, but my Pacmans seem to do this when they have something that they need to poop out. Especially if its one of those fibers.


The substrate had been changed a few days before I noticed the one wasn't interested in eating. There is no driftwood or moss in their enclosure. I try to take out as much of those fibers as I can find. I believe it pooped a couple of days ago, as it came out of the hole it was in and poop was in there. Substrate is kept damp/moist like I keep my pacmans.

I will be changing the substrate again today and checking them out -- haven't really seen either of them out lately, but at least one has been eating as crickets have been gone in a short time after giving them crickets.

Edit: substrate was changed, found pretty much what I expected -- 2 lively tomato frogs, one now about 2 inches long, the other still about 1 1/2 inches but maybe grew a bit since I last saw it. Maybe the smaller one is eating when I'm not watching -- doesn't seem like it's lost any weight.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> The substrate had been changed a few days before I noticed the one wasn't interested in eating. There is no driftwood or moss in their enclosure. I try to take out as much of those fibers as I can find. I believe it pooped a couple of days ago, as it came out of the hole it was in and poop was in there. Substrate is kept damp/moist like I keep my pacmans.
> 
> I will be changing the substrate again today and checking them out -- haven't really seen either of them out lately, but at least one has been eating as crickets have been gone in a short time after giving them crickets.
> 
> Edit: substrate was changed, found pretty much what I expected -- 2 lively tomato frogs, one now about 2 inches long, the other still about 1 1/2 inches but maybe grew a bit since I last saw it. Maybe the smaller one is eating when I'm not watching -- doesn't seem like it's lost any weight.


It is possible that the one is eating when you're not around, but beware of water weight. This can give the impression that the frog isn't losing weight when it actually is.

keep a close eye on that one.

----------


## Emily

> It is possible that the one is eating when you're not around, but beware of water weight. This can give the impression that the frog isn't losing weight when it actually is.
> 
> keep a close eye on that one.


Don't worry, I will continue to watch that little one. :Smile: 

Edit: Just put some crickets in -- both were eating them  :Smile:  -- but will continue to watch to make sure all is ok.

----------

